# Two off the bench this week



## godogs57 (Jan 27, 2021)

Having fun in the shop after the Christmas rush. This first blade is one made from S35VN stainless and Australian gidgee wood. Gidgee is a unique wood...hardest I’ve ever worked, and it’s colored up like fancy walnut. She’s headed to New Hampshire . 

This second knife is in my standard Hunter pattern featuring a stabilized redwood handle and CPM154 stainless steel. The redwood handle is stabilized in a “peacock” color meaning blue and purple tints. Sounds odd but it’s drop dead gorgeous in the sunlight! The colors really pop. This knife was not an order but, rather a spec knife. She’s up for adoption if interested.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 27, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 27, 2021)

Sweet!  That gidgee wood could almost give ironwood a run for it's money . . . almost.
Beautiful knives Hank.


----------



## Shug (Jan 27, 2021)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Buck111 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice work, as usual


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jan 29, 2021)

Gidgee wood  knife  OUTSTANDING .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2021)

Beautiful


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 29, 2021)

My favorite style of knife! Awesome workmanship!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 16, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## redeli (Feb 17, 2021)

Nice


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Very nice work.


----------



## Redbow (Feb 18, 2021)

Geeze those are some beautiful knives, awesome work.


----------



## mtclev5651 (Feb 21, 2021)

godogs57 said:


> Having fun in the shop after the Christmas rush. This first blade is one made from S35VN stainless and Australian gidgee wood. Gidgee is a unique wood...hardest I’ve ever worked, and it’s colored up like fancy walnut. She’s headed to New Hampshire .
> 
> This second knife is in my standard Hunter pattern featuring a stabilized redwood handle and CPM154 stainless steel. The redwood handle is stabilized in a “peacock” color meaning blue and purple tints. Sounds odd but it’s drop dead gorgeous in the sunlight! The colors really pop. This knife was not an order but, rather a spec knife. She’s up for adoption if interested.
> 
> ...


Do you do custom orders? One knife out of a special shed?


----------



## pjciii (Feb 21, 2021)

Had him godogs57 make my grandson a knife for Christmas and the young guy just loves it.


----------



## mtclev5651 (Feb 21, 2021)

pjciii said:


> Had him godogs57 make my grandson a knife for Christmas and the young guy just loves it.


What kind? How much did he charge?


----------



## Dub (Feb 21, 2021)

Beautiful work, sir.


Much respect for your skills.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 21, 2021)

mtclev5651 said:


> Do you do custom orders? One knife out of a special shed?


Sure do. Just contact me and we’ll get the ball rollinb.


----------



## Shadow11 (Feb 22, 2021)

Very nice. I've always admired you guys that make knives. I don't think I will ever have the patience. I grew up next to lone wolf near demorest. I could look at those knives all day. Keep up the fine work!


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 22, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> Very nice. I've always admired you guys that make knives. I don't think I will ever have the patience. I grew up next to lone wolf near demorest. I could look at those knives all day. Keep up the fine work!



Juan is a great friend and maker.


----------



## sleepr71 (Feb 22, 2021)

You sure do put out some beautiful work...?


----------



## Stroker (Feb 23, 2021)

Here's one he done for my son.


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 27, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 2, 2021)

godogs57 said:


> Juan is a great friend and maker.



Oh ok. I never knew what his name was. I always just knew him as lone wolf. I only met him a time or two. When I was a kid, my dad and I stopped at a yard sale across the road from where he later built his shop. There was an old shack there with a black smith shop inside. We could hear someone down there hammering away, so my dad took me down there. He was pounding some of those awesome damascus blades. At least I think that was him, unless someone was helping him. Looked like some Very tough work.

My dad used to have a little flea market type store up the road, and sold a few of his knives for him. My uncle had a big liquidation type store in Hayesville, NC years ago, and sold several of them up there. Beautiful work.


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 2, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> Oh ok. I never knew what his name was. I always just knew him as lone wolf. I only met him a time or two. When I was a kid, my dad and I stopped at a yard sale across the road from where he later built his shop. There was an old shack there with a black smith shop inside. We could hear someone down there hammering away, so my dad took me down there. He was pounding some of those awesome damascus blades. At least I think that was him, unless someone was helping him. Looked like some Very tough work.
> 
> My dad used to have a little flea market type store up the road, and sold a few of his knives for him. My uncle had a big liquidation type store in Hayesville, NC years ago, and sold several of them up there. Beautiful work.


Know right where you’re referring to....been there several times. He’s full blooded Apache I was always told.


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 27, 2021)

godogs57 said:


> Juan is a great friend and maker.



I drive by his place every time I head up to Swallow Creek WMA.  Guess I'll stop by next time and see if he can sharpen some of my knives.


----------

